# R.A. Belicoso



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just saw these in the U.K. Wondered if anyone has tried them yet?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Been checking out other posts & so far 'nada.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Since they are currently a UK only release, I won't be trying them anytime soon. I'm just not too hard up for a 300 dollar box of fresh cigars. 

Here's a review:
"Bearing in mind that it was my fourth cigar of the evening, I was very impressed with this cigar. At only a few months old it didn't taste young at all, rich and bold like a winter stout with classic RA flavours."

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the RASS. I prefer the RASCC, RAC, and RA 898.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I haven't seen anything either. Most people are staying away...for the reasons Brandon stated above.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

just got some in, and I have to say they are absolutely beautiful! Gorgeous golden colorado wrappers, excellent construction. It's supposed to get up into the 50's tomorrow....may have to fire one up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> just got some in, and I have to say they are absolutely beautiful! Gorgeous golden colorado wrappers, excellent construction. It's supposed to get up into the 50's tomorrow....may have to fire one up.


You know we want a review on these right! Pics?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

yes pics would be great. [/goade]


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Off the internet.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Smoked one today.....I was unimpressed with this cigar.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Fred and Mo PM sent.

Tony


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

I've heard some good things about these. I'm guessing these will definately be introduced to the rest of the market after the 3 years is up.

Eddie


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Bruce

Did the cigars seem to have the necessary stuffing to mature into a good cigar given time?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

That's what I'm unsure about. The cigars were of excellent construction, and the tobaccos used were aged.
The smoke was smooth, the burn even, and the ash held on for 2/3 of the cigar....tight white ash.
But the flavor was lacking. It reminded me of a RASS that was past it's prime. The flavors tasted like a RA, but seemed muted or supressed, and never developed into that rich RA flavor that I enjoy.

So my question is....did Habanos SA purposely blend this cigar to be smoked right away, or it youth and lack of balance that is affecting this cigar.

Now I know a lot of you would immediately say "youth", but I'm not so sure.......this cigar lacked that full RA flavor that you may find in many young RA of different vitolas.

Now I have only smoked one. I will have to try another 4 or 5 samples to get a good feel about these.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What would usually cause a smoke to taste underdeveloped? I've only had a few sticks that I thought could use some age so my experience in that regards is very limited.

Could it be poor quality tobacco that is the culprit? Or do you think it just might have been a bad batch?

Thanx for indulging the questions of a youngster.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Bruce said:


> That's what I'm unsure about. The cigars were of excellent construction, and the tobaccos used were aged.
> The smoke was smooth, the burn even, and the ash held on for 2/3 of the cigar....tight white ash.
> But the flavor was lacking. It reminded me of a RASS that was past it's prime. The flavors tasted like a RA, but seemed muted or supressed, and never developed into that rich RA flavor that I enjoy.
> 
> ...


OR: was the tobacco overfermented - or fermented more than usual for Havanas???


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I think it may be along the lines that ucmba is referring to.
Quality tobaccos were used and these were not bad....just seemed like something was missing, and I'm not so sure age will cure this problem.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx for the info guys. I guess I just couldn't grasp the reasons behind the "off" taste.

If fermentation might be the cause would this suggest that the entire line might be off until another production comes around?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce,
The tobacco may have been aged a bit, but how can you be sure these are not just sick? A lot of sick cigars I've had, are just how you are describing. Not bad and not a real young taste, but the flavors seem muted. Just a thought. Some of the D4's I've had were very muted in the flavor department when sick.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

It could be that Fred.....i'm just not sure. I guess only time will tell.
I will tell you guys this....these cigars are absolutely gorgeous! Golden colorado wrappers, excellent construction.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> It could be that Fred.....i'm just not sure. I guess only time will tell.
> I will tell you guys this....these cigars are absolutely gorgeous! Golden colorado wrappers, excellent construction.


Sounds good. Hopefully they come around.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully they come around.


I had high hopes for this cigar, but I will definitely hold off purchasing any now. If they could only capture the flavor of a RASCC in a bigger ring guage, say a corona gorda size, that would be cigar perfection!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Believe it or not, RA used to have a larger, longer cigar in it's line up.

I still have a couple but being around 30 years old, these examples are good, but a bit past it's prime. Boxed pressed, about 46rg and a bit over 6" long.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> I had high hopes for this cigar, but I will definitely hold off purchasing any now. If they could only capture the flavor of a RASCC in a bigger ring guage, say a corona gorda size, that would be cigar perfection!!!!


I second the RAscc comment. Iv'e been hooked on these lately. Especially since I can't find RA coronas at a reasonable price anymore. The 898's (also discontinued) were pretty good too. Kind of a unique taste. I always thought they were chocolatey.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I really enjoy the RASCC.....very good. Nice and choclatey...IMHO


----------

